# Boost Gauge for vw cc



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

I am interested in installing a boost gauge in my 2012 vw cc, ive seen the P3 but i was wondering if there are any other ones out there.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5K0898021/ES2210245/

It's what I use.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*how do u like it*

how do you like it?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, it holds a gauge. It's fit is a little snug so I sanded it down to where it doesn't squeak against the steering wheel...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Crappy pic but here's where I placed mine:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have the one from ECS as well and really like it....it comes with everything u need and all for a decent price

Heres a night pic to show how it matches the stock gauges










And then a day pic


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Turb02 said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5K0898021/ES2210245/
> 
> It's what I use.
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.





AZ_CC said:


> I have the one from ECS as well and really like it....it comes with everything u need and all for a decent price
> 
> Heres a night pic to show how it matches the stock gauges
> 
> ic:


Thanks for all the orders, feedback, and photos guys!

Happy modding! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*boost gauge*

Do any of you guys know of any ones other then the steering column


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

1moreyear said:


> Do any of you guys know of any ones other then the steering column


Someone makes a digital one for the left vent, but it's pricey (300-400).

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Im gonna look at podi true blue match once i get a tune :thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

if you're thinking about getting more gauges later on then you're better of getting that P3 vent one. its like $400 or 450 but you'll end up paying less for this one then for 3 other ones like boost, afr and temp.


----------



## rob182319 (Dec 24, 2008)

What radio is this?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## PatD (May 16, 2013)

I too would like to know what radio that is


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

It looks like an iPad.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

nstabl said:


> Crappy pic but here's where I placed mine:


how much did the iPad install cost ya? *Still looking for an installer here in NYC*


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Theres a company that makes kits for the iPad mini. Theres a youtube video of the install...cant find the link for it. Essentially they relocated the factory headunit. Im not too fond of that idea.

There are other options too. Buy an aftermarket headunit and use www.customgadz.com for complete integration of your smartphone.

Im not affiliated with them at all, I just really like this idea and hopefully I will do this one day.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Theres a company that makes kits for the iPad mini. Theres a youtube video of the install...cant find the link for it. Essentially they relocated the factory headunit. Im not too fond of that idea.


Ya, I saw the video. But I recall the installer was out West in the California region. I'm on the flip-side in NYC!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Ya, I saw the video. But I recall the installer was out West in the California region. I'm on the flip-side in NYC!


The installer has all the parts to install the iPad mini, on their website. Its not cheap.

http://shop.soundmanca.com/


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*p3cars*

if you have the money to dish, then check out the gauge made my a company called p3cars. Its a bit on the pricey side but i have no complaints! :laugh:

http://www.p3cars.com/vw-cc/p3cars-vw-passat-cc-vent-integrated-digital-interface/


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mEed said:


> Its a bit on the pricey side but i have no complaints! :laugh:


Are you running in digital or or with boost tap? Easy install on the digital setup. Or so it seems.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CC_VW1019 said:


> how much did the iPad install cost ya? *Still looking for an installer here in NYC*


On Long Island, there is a great installer.... GoMobileR32

http://www.gomobileny.com/


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

iPad info video for those who were asking:


----------



## Rok3479 (Sep 24, 2011)

So is the ipad integrated into the sound system?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm shopping for digital boost gauge.. any other options? what you guys run?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> I'm shopping for digital boost gauge.. any other options? what you guys run?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XS5-4Zr3Eqa-DV64LgZMLZg&bvm=bv.55819444,d.aWc

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XS5-4Zr3Eqa-DV64LgZMLZg&bvm=bv.55819444,d.aWc
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


seen it.. not a fan for that much!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you seen this one?

Http://bit.ly/Hk8SuX

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Have you seen this one?
> 
> Http://bit.ly/Hk8SuX
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


hahah, ur so cute... u can not teach me a lesson! U need to read what i said first.... I said DIGITAL.... all that comes out is analog or p3! 

Thats why i asked what people run..


Good try, Dane, but i googled quite a bit and all cld find some cheap $hiet digital gauges or AEM(Which i consider).


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well it was a general search query...

http://www.protuninglab.com/52di3le...medium=adwords&id=18283950120&utm_content=pla

http://www.veisystems.com/products.html

http://www.frsport.com/Boost-Digita...p_67031.html?gclid=CIjQyOLdxLoCFYZaMgod328Atg

It all depends on what you want to spend or how cheap you think items are...they're out there...just gotta do research.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Well it was a general search query...
> 
> http://www.protuninglab.com/52di3le...medium=adwords&id=18283950120&utm_content=pla
> 
> ...


Podi I was thinking but its only red and blue, id like go white.....

Prosports cheap and look good, but my buddy said its garbage!!! 

Either Podi in red possibly or AEM Black/Silver one........


----------

